# flight length Dublin/Orlando



## tomthumb (13 Dec 2005)

Anyone know how long a flight takes Dublin to Orlando and what time difference thanks


----------



## Danmo (13 Dec 2005)

8-9 hours - we went via Gatwick last May and I think it was roughly 9 hours from Gatwick so it wd be about 8 from Dublin. Homeland security in Orlando was a nightmare. They take your luggage from you once you've picked it  up and for your "convencience" send it to the other end of the airport near the exit for you to collect on the way out. We also had to do the whole bags/belts/shoes stripoff just to get OUT of the airport.


----------



## tomthumb (13 Dec 2005)

thanks Danmo, trying to figure out will be survive the journey and the airport!


----------



## polo1 (16 Dec 2005)

Tomthumb

Just did this in October and it was a bloody nightmare.. 9 hour flight and then it took us 2 hrs to get through customs etc on the other side....  The reason its 9 hrs is that it goes the same air path as the NY flight and then comes down, Coming back we stopped in Shannon! but the flight was only 7 hours..


----------



## tomthumb (16 Dec 2005)

Mmmm 9 hours we could just about survive but the 2 hours when you arrive!   Thanks for the info!


----------



## daithi (16 Dec 2005)

as regards  airport security, its a good idea to wear slipon shoes for ease of removal-the white socks are strictly optional   daithi


----------



## bond-007 (17 Dec 2005)

Why do they have such security at the far end? In LAX its simply collect bag and walk out the door to the street. 20 mins max.


----------



## miser (19 Dec 2005)

bond-007 said:
			
		

> Why do they have such security at the far end? In LAX its simply collect bag and walk out the door to the street. 20 mins max.


 
Probably not so much security as immigration- if you fly via the UK you'll have to clear immigration in the US when you land. Depending on when your plane arrives, you might have to share the immigration queue with lots of other arriving planes.
If you fly from Dublin, you clear US immigration in Dublin, and can, as you say, collect the bags and be on the street in 20 minutes.


----------



## bond-007 (19 Dec 2005)

Ah yes, plus you get a bigger grilling from the US based immigration. You can't get clearing immigration in Dublin.


----------



## Danmo (19 Dec 2005)

Homeland security were obnoxious when we got there. We had booked a house which is allocated on arrival and the woman was screaming at me "we need to know where you're gonna be at while you are here" even though I had all of the documentation from the travel agents. Then I got questioned by a customs official while waiting on my husband at the baggage carousel - he had just gone off to get our friends. Then we had customs, then I was picked out and searched again (people were picked out of Q at random). The whole yukky experience just put me off ever going back.


----------



## ClubMan (19 Dec 2005)

Did anybody ever see the "no jokes" sign at some _US _airport immigration areas? No joke!


----------



## bond-007 (19 Dec 2005)

ClubMan said:
			
		

> Did anybody ever see the "no jokes" sign at some _US _airport immigration areas? No joke!


Indeed, I have seen these signs at baggage screening points in LAX.


----------



## bond-007 (19 Dec 2005)

Danmo said:
			
		

> Homeland security were obnoxious when we got there. We had booked a house which is allocated on arrival and the woman was screaming at me "we need to know where you're gonna be at while you are here" even though I had all of the documentation from the travel agents. Then I got questioned by a customs official while waiting on my husband at the baggage carousel - he had just gone off to get our friends. Then we had customs, then I was picked out and searched again (people were picked out of Q at random). The whole yukky experience just put me off ever going back.


I will never fly to Orlando on the basis of your report. I have always found the immigration people in Dublin to be polite and friendly, certainly no screaming at people if anything they would assist you complete the forms.


----------



## Danmo (19 Dec 2005)

This woman was having a really bad day. She kept sending people to the back of the Q to fill in their green card again because she said it was filled in inadequately - but the couple we travelled with were in a different Q and the guy there just grunted and let them through. I spose we just got a headcase. I have to say though the whole security thing was so aggressive.


----------



## Kalen_Klaire (19 Jan 2006)

bond-007 said:
			
		

> Why do they have such security at the far end? In LAX its simply collect bag and walk out the door to the street. 20 mins max.



Security is so bad because of 9-11.


----------

